# Anyone have a 500w battery for new Levo for sale?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking to purchase a smaller battery for my Levo for small hammerfests. Anyone have one for sale, maybe looking to upgrade to the 7? I don’t want to trade.


----------



## RockyMtn.Kris (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw one for sale yesterday on Boise Craigslist.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

i kind of remember seing one probably on emtbr


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

here is the link https://www.emtbforums.com/communit...urbo-levo-19-500wh-battery-for-sale-500.6844/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info, unfortunately the one is overseas. I’ll check the Idaho Craig’s. Never comfy with Craigslist.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Should be never comfy with buying a used battery because literally have no clue how it was taken care of, how it was stored. Its always wiser to buy new batteries, always!


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey man.. Not sure if you are still looking, but I have 2 504w 2019 batteries for sale. Bought 2019 Levos for the wife and I and I have 700w batteries on back order.

My bike has 3 charges on it and Wife's just has 1 charge. Both obviously look like new. If you are interested, you can PM me here, but I am more active on Pinkbike and EMTB Forums and I have them listed for sale there too.

Located in North Idaho but Ill work with you on shipping.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, I actually now have a 500w 2019 battery for sale. Sold the Levo. My battery also has very minimal use. The problem is “legally” shipping these.


----------



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

Gutch said:


> Cool, I actually now have a 500w 2019 battery for sale. Sold the Levo. My battery also has very minimal use. The problem is "legally" shipping these.


Will the 2019 work with the 2018 levo? Where are you located?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m in SC. The 18 and 19 are different batteries. Sorry


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm now looking for a 2019/2020 levo 500wh battery if anyone has one they want to sell. Hit me up!


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Me, too!


----------

